# Newly planted tank



## escobert (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi! I recently switched to live plants in my 55g community tank. 

I know for sure I have an Amazon Sword but the others I'm not sure of. So here's a few pictures if anyone can id for me that'd be great!

I'm using Seachem Flourish Potassium, Flourish and Flourish Excel and have 2 15watt lights and then 1 48inch x2 32watt light.


































thanks!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

what fish do you have just wanna know


----------



## escobert (Aug 15, 2014)

Glowlight tetras, angels, "rainbow platties" and a bristlenose pleco.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Top pic looks to be corkscrew val, Not sure on second but seems to be a broader leaf type of crypt, third is the sword, fourth is ludwigia repens. 

What is your lighting? The wattage is not important as much as the type ( T8 T5 LED) and the color spectrum ( 6700K,12000K, ect.)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Second plant looks terrestial?Coleus?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

The top picture are probably corkscrew val like Majerah1 says, but they look like they are planted way to deep. Only the roots and very edge of plant should be in the sand. I went thru some "ebay" vals that barely had any root to them. Had to use small rocks bunched around them to get them to stay in the sand. Eventually most of them grew and are thriving'

Your tank looks lovely and the angels are beautiful.


----------



## escobert (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! the 48inch light I'm using the bulbs are listed as 1400 lumens and T8s. Not sure on the 18inch bulbs, I can't find the box's for them anymore. I believe they are higher quality than the 48ich bulbs. 16,000 is a number I remember reading on the box, I got the smaller ones from my local pet store as opposed to the 48inchers at Home Depot. 

I'll try removing some sand around the "corkscrew" plants  I asked the store clerk about the one in the second pictures be he just said he calls it "leafy bunch"


Here's a (blurry) full tank picture


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice pool, well integrated. Beautiful pictures.
Vallisneria spiralis first
Second, I do not know, but it does not look like Crypto Corine from. Leaf margin toothed. I have not yet seen. Any semi-emersed plant.
A third Echinodorus, probably grisebachi.
4 Ludwigia


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree that the plant in the 2nd pic does not look like an aquatic plant. Would need some different shots to confirm.


----------



## escobert (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems to be doing fine under water, sprouting roots at the base. I will try to get some better pictures.


----------

